

Oscar Pistorius: Detectives Race To Apple HQ to Crack iPhone Passcode - concertina226
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/oscar-pistorius-detectives-race-apple-hq-crack-iphone-passcode-1438300

======
sgustard
Is this technically possible for Apple to do?

